
PEPSI had a navy - indianhistoryy
https://medium.com/lessons-from-history/when-pepsi-had-6th-largest-navy-in-the-world-4612708b70d2
======
linsomniac
Already posted a few months ago, previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20280587](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20280587)

